#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 與動物的心靈溝通?

## 斑夜

去年看到《寵物通心術》這本書的時候，當下有點傻眼，想說世上有這回事?!(和動物對話早就是我的夢想之一啊!!!!!

於是我翻了翻(不知不覺整個下午就不見了)，覺得書中提供的練習方法好像還......蠻有道理的

所以很高興的開始嘗試通靈，結果我的腦中一片漆黑什麼事情都沒發生

之後過沒多久就忘了這件事了(悲傷的回憶啊~

昨天受到某些刺激(?)就想起來並且想問大家這個問題

雖然很不科學但畢竟我們還不了解萬物運行的全貌

所以我是一半相信一半懷疑

很好奇大家對於「與動物在心靈層次上溝通」的看法是什麼呢?

(這幾天我要出門回覆可能會有點慢請見諒~

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

可能有啦但是案例肯定很少(?)
我認為只要你能和動物達到一定的默契以及友誼
就算不用心靈溝通也可以了解對方意思吧
而且心靈溝通有一個風險
就是萬一那個動物跟你說:你是我的僕人嗎?之類的 :jcdragon-pu: 
之前有看到記錄片
知道兩句土撥鼠的話(一個是土狼來了，另一個是獾來了)
還有馬的一個意思(以舌頭舔嘴表示牠尊敬你)
動物多多少少還是有溝通方式呢 :jcdragon-poke:

----------


## 斑夜

嗯......雖然動物們有自己溝通的方式
可是心裡還是期待真的有這種事
也許是一種追求心靈相通的奇怪幻想吧(我知道聽起來有點玄啦

----------


## forget

可是，有超多的小說、電影裡，卻又喜歡描寫與動物可以溝通的劇情。
養寵物很久的才會有的經驗，即使是四目相對，好像知道了寵物想要甚麼。
如果指的是長期觀察動物的行為、叫聲，進而達到一定程度的心有靈犀，
不能完全說不科學吧。 ：3

----------


## CORN庫爾

其實貌似只要相處得夠久，從動物的姿態（叫聲、眼神、尾巴的動作等）好像可以一定程度上的了解動物的想法。
如果要說像是對話...感覺不太現實，人類跟動物的溝通／表達方式本來差異就很大了
（像是人類露齒微笑是代表友好、動物露出牙齒是代表敵意等等）

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿鬃：

      不曉得能否這樣稱呼你，倘若你認為不甚妥當，煩請告知本狼會按照阿鬃喜歡的獸名稱呼。

      本狼的窩裡面也有這本書，因為本狼的窩裡有養兩隻吉娃娃、一隻鳥、大肚魚若干，所以和動物同胞溝通非常重要。不過，本狼觀察媽咪的行為，似乎這本書的溝通也是因人類而異。

      本狼認為人類原先是有和動物同胞以及大自然溝通的能力的，只是人類在工業革命後以極端高科技的「憂勢」阻絕了和自然的脈動。要不然像中國春秋時代有懂鳥語的公冶長，美國有狗教官西薩，如今世界各地都有能與動物溝通的少數溝通師能了解動物之心靈。

      日本在十幾年前研發成功狗語翻譯機，以狗吠的聲波振幅、音色等來判斷狗的心情。在可見的未來，如同將人類獸畫夢想實現的基因改造一般，本狼想研發動物同胞的讀心科技也將取得突破性的發展！！！然而，事情總是一體兩面，難保在了解心靈所想或感覺之後，就無縫接軌到控制思想以及行動的可怕階段！！！人類在古希臘對原子開始有認識，到了十九與二十世紀之交更是確認構造；到了1930年代，德國和美國都已經開始進行核分裂的實驗，最終各位友獸都知道了，廣島和長崎的兩顆原子彈讓世界迄今依舊面對核武戰爭摧毀世界的噩夢。 :wuffer_devil: 

      老噑一句，要深信人類的自制力以及確實令他們實行。然而，本狼對未來感到悲觀；也許在溝通科技達到成熟階段之前，地球早已被人類弄成荒蕪且不可逆轉的慘況！！！ :wuffer_omg: 

      總而噑之，溝通科技之成熟甚易，能否讓人類不去朝毀滅世界以及滿足無限擴張的方向發展才是關鍵！！！

                                                                                                 北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                      狼版12年7月9日    09:31

----------


## 斑夜

可能是我表達方式不好，但我所謂的心靈溝通是指不受時空的限制，以類似冥想的方式與動物直接進行對話，而非長期與之相處得
來的默契、經驗。國外就有一種職業稱為動物溝通師(不曉得臺灣有嗎?)，就是到府去跟有特殊狀況的動物們對話以找出問題的癥結。若是經由長時間相處，那我一點也不驚訝能了解動物的思想、行為。

我不確定斯冰菊你說的讀心科技是指人類對動物有單方面的了解嗎?倘若未來的科技能完成其中之一(單方面or雙向)，我想動物只會
受到更多慘忍的對待，卻又無力反抗，而人類的野心只會更加擴張，我非常不樂見。

如此，我寧願永遠都不要發明出那種科技，讓少數人能保有那種天賦就夠了!

(因為我沒親身經歷，所以對於那種天賦還是持有問號)

(to 斯冰菊：可以喔~這還是第一次有獸幫我取名，挺開心的 :jcdragon-xd:

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿鬃：

      原來你是指這種啊！！！本狼認為這種天賦真的京兆分稀有，而有這種天賦的人類基本上就本狼所知的案例，都沒有走上歪途，幾乎都是良性溝通促進人獸和解的狀態。當然，倘若是拿去亂用，災難程度可就無法控制，這絕對是本狼所不敢去想像的慘況！！！

      人類是一種你要它們越不去做，它們就偏偏越做給你看的生物。引用羽狼作品《與獸謀錢》中的一句話：「有一句話用來形容人類很貼切，那是什麼來著？......
哦！對了，那句話是：人類，總是會做別人叫他們不要做的事情。」當人類有這個機會以及技術凌駕自然的時候，要它們放棄是萬萬不可能的；至少就目前來嗥，能做多少就做多少，總比完全不採取行動來得正面。PETA還有綠色和平的工作需要每隻獸的聲援，團結力量才能懾服人類遏止它們的暴行！！！

                                                                                      北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                           狼版12年7月15日    18:26

----------


## 紅峽青燦

我抱持不相信的態度。

由於慣常養鳥，我可以直接由鳥類的動作知道鳥類的需求。
但是即使同樣都是鳥，種別差異很大。
比如烏鶖和綠繡眼，要求食物的聲音就不同，前者會因索取不同食物而發出不同種的叫聲，
某種表示要吃蟲，另一種要喝水等等，但後者聲音單調，不論食水，要求時發出的聲音是同一種。
因此在這種情況下，要靠通靈無差別的和這兩種鳥溝通，基於養寵物的經驗，我不相信。

試想，要是看一本書就可以學會，那再看一本書就可以觀落陰嗎?可以通靈見曾祖母?
即使真的有人可以觀落陰見曾祖母，也不是人人有那體質，所以夜鬃狼做不到也不必覺得沮喪或者疑惑，應該是不可能的吧XD
而且可以觀落陰，我覺得畢竟我們和曾祖母都是同種動物，
但是要和非人類的我真的不信。

但是經由日長久生活而得到的動物溝通能力，我完全相信的。

----------

